# Book recommendations for a small group study



## DeniseM (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm looking for a solid, scriptural study that would be appropriate for a small group to study together on the different millennial positions. Not necessarily pushing one particular view, but giving scriptural references supporting or refuting each one. There will likely be people from various positions gathered together for this study and we want to truly study out what the scriptures say, not just persuade others of our own personal leanings.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Hamalas (Oct 18, 2013)

I haven't read it, but this series is generally helpful: Three Views on the Millennium and Beyond: Stanley N. Gundry, Darrell L. Bock, Kenneth L. Gentry Jr., Robert B. Strimple, Craig A. Blaising: 9780310201434: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Hamalas (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm also seeing a number of people recommending this book: The Millennial Maze: Stanley J. Grenz: 9780830817573: Amazon.com: Books Has anyone read these? Are they good resources?


----------



## GloriousBoaz (Oct 18, 2013)

Here's another one too The Meaning of the Millennium: Four Views (Spectrum Multiview Book): George Eldon Ladd, Robert G. Clouse, Anthony A. Hoekema: 9780877847946: Amazon.com: Books

There are also these, that kinda fit into that area of study:
Three Views on the Rapture: Gleason L. Archer Jr., Paul D. Feinberg, Douglas J. Moo, Richard R. Reiter, Stanley N. Gundry: 0025986212988: Amazon.com: Books
Four Views on the Book of Revelation: C. Marvin Pate, Kenneth L. Gentry Jr., Sam Hamstra Jr., Robert L. Thomas, Stanley N. Gundry: 9780310210801: Amazon.com: Books
Three Views on the Rapture: Pretribulation, Prewrath, or Posttribulation (Counterpoints: Bible and Theology): Alan Hultberg, Craig A. Blaising, Douglas J. Moo, Stanley N. Gundry: 9780310277200: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## jambo (Oct 18, 2013)

GloriousBoaz said:


> Here's another one too The Meaning of the Millennium: Four Views (Spectrum Multiview Book): George Eldon Ladd, Robert G. Clouse, Anthony A. Hoekema: 9780877847946: Amazon.com: Books



I would recommend this. Although Clouse is the editor who writes an introduction and postscript. GE Ladd (historic pre-mil), HA Hoyt (disp), L Boettner(post-mil) and AA Hoekema (a-mil) expound their views which are then critiqued by the other three. This I find to be a very good book on the subject.


----------

